# Golddorn



## Yuniik (16. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

wo kann man in Cataclysm gut Golddorn farmen? Alle Guides die ich finde beziehen sich auf die alten Gebiete.
Früher konnte ich gut im Sumpfland farmen, aber das hat ja jetzt einen anderen Levelbereich.

Wo kann man gut Golddorn famen?


Gruß


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Dezember 2010)

Naja such dir ein Gebiet das dem alten Levelbereich entspricht. Ich glaube Hilsbrad also "Tarrents Mühle" könnte passen. Bin mir da auch nicht ganz sicher^^
Und da man ja die Vorkommen von der Anzahl her stark erhöht hat, sollte es kein Problem sein größere Mengen zu farmen. 

Edit: 
Eventuell auch das angrenzende Arathihochland oder nördliches Schlingendornkap (heisst doch jetzt so?^^) Die Mobs sind dort jetzt auch alle so ca. 5-7 Level niedriger. Würde also ungefähr passen, da ja das Sumpfland so um 23-25 war, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## heiduei (16. Dezember 2010)

hol dir gather_Mate2 und die datenbank dazu, dann siehst du alle vorkommen


----------



## Izara (17. Dezember 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja such dir ein Gebiet das dem alten Levelbereich entspricht. Ich glaube Hilsbrad also "Tarrents Mühle" könnte passen. Bin mir da auch nicht ganz sicher^^
> Und da man ja die Vorkommen von der Anzahl her stark erhöht hat, sollte es kein Problem sein größere Mengen zu farmen.
> 
> Edit:
> Eventuell auch das angrenzende Arathihochland oder nördliches Schlingendornkap (heisst doch jetzt so?^^) Die Mobs sind dort jetzt auch alle so ca. 5-7 Level niedriger. Würde also ungefähr passen, da ja das Sumpfland so um 23-25 war, wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Tarrens Mühle ist glaub zu low vom lvl her, aber generell nutze ich auch nur noch die lvl als Richtwert  Hab mich schon kaputtgesucht um Arthas Tränen zu finden oder Pestblüte (aber die heißt ja jetzt sogar anders -.-).


btw.. ich hab seit patch 4.01 glaub erst begonnen KK beim Twink (80er) hochzuskillen - das ist sooo öde und empfehl ich wirklich keinem XD - und dabei sind mir in all den Gebieten wo ich war, bevor ich in die Scherbenwelt gekommen bin, nur 2 mal (!!) Golddorn begegnet O.o Angehobene Menge an Kräutern kann ja sein und Königsblut etc findet man auch wirklich wie Sand am Meer, aber für die guten und seltenen Kräuter (wie damals schon) muss man sich immernoch blödsuchen    Darunter: Golddorn, Wildstahlblume, Würgetang (aber nur, weil keiner tauchen will ^^), Lila Lotus, Arthas Tränen/Pestblüte, Bergsilbersalbei, Traumblatt (die einzige Blume, die ich jetzt öfter gesehen hab als vor dem Patch: Sonnengras)


----------



## Kräuterchef (30. Juli 2011)

Also! Ich hab eine Runde (!) im "Arathihochland" gedreht und hatte 22 Stück Golddorn zusammen. Zeitaufwand: 20 Min.
Golddorn wächst vorallem an Bergfüßen und auf grösseren Felsbrocken.

Keine große Sache also!

Geduld und Disziplin!


----------

